# Phantom draining average in my condition



## Teddy

Hi guys!
I’m an happy new owner of a fantastic model 3, it’s amazing!

What I would like to know is if the following condition give me a “normal” phantom drain or not:
- Car is new, 1100km total
- Stats app on iPhone and Apple Watch
- no sentry mode
- no pre-heating 
- dashcam thumb drive installed
- temp 11 celsius in garage, 4 celsius outside (car mostly parked inside)
- Not opening the apps often
- changed the Tesla password a week ago.

I’m getting 0.7 km per hours.
It seems high to me. And I’m not sure if the car sleep most of the time or stay idle. 

It might be all the Stats, but without it, I don’t know how to see the phantom drain... and I kind of like the features. 
What do you think?


----------



## JasonF

Teddy said:


> Stats app on iPhone and Apple Watch


This will absolutely prevent the car from deep sleeping, as it's based at a server that pokes the car awake every once in a while to get information.

The car will periodically do things that drain the battery a little bit, like run the coolant pump, or if you have it enabled, run the fan or A/C to keep the cabin cool on hot days. If it's not hot out, or cabin overheat protection is disabled, the drain will be extremely small.


----------



## Dr. J

https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/turn-smart-summon-standby-minimize-battery-drain


----------



## garsh

There's a whole list of things to prevent battery drain.

Turn off smart summon standby (picture)
Turn off sentry mode
Turn off dog mode / camp mode
Turn off cabin overheat protection (thanks FRC!)
Turn off scheduled departure (as FRC learned the hard way)
Don't use the Tesla app to check the status of your car often. Using the app wakes it up.
Be careful using third-party apps. Some of them behave well. Some of them don't and keep waking the car back up.
Don't use more than one third-party app. Even if two individual apps behave well, combining them can be enough to prevent the car from sleeping.
If you tried out a third-party app in the past, but no longer use it, it may STILL being doing things that prevent your car from sleeping. To be absolutely sure that this isn't happening, change the password on your Tesla account. This will revoke any privileges you may have given to apps in the past.
Did I miss anything?


----------



## FRC

garsh said:


> Did I miss anything?


Overheat protection. It's hard to keep up with all the features we shouldn't use.


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> Overheat protection. It's hard to keep up with all the features we shouldn't use.


Added. Thanks!


----------



## ElectricBiker

FRC said:


> Overheat protection. It's hard to keep up with all the features we shouldn't use.


just having this option ON will drain?
or it only drains if it gets real hot and it automatically turns on to cool?


----------



## FRC

ElectricBiker said:


> just having this option ON will drain?
> or it only drains if it gets real hot and it automatically turns on to cool?


It may use some power monitoring cabin temp, but obviously the big drain comes from keeping cabin temp under 105 in warm weather.


----------



## Dr. J

FRC said:


> It may use some power monitoring cabin temp, but obviously the big drain comes from keeping cabin temp under 105 in warm weather.


And fan only uses a lot less energy than A/C, but in my experience keeps it under about 122 degrees F.


----------



## Teddy

garsh said:


> There's a whole list of things to prevent battery drain.
> 
> Turn off smart summon standby
> Turn off sentry mode
> Turn off dog mode
> Turn off cabin overheat protection (thanks FRC!)
> Be careful using third-party apps. Some of them behave well. Some of them don't and keep waking the car back up.
> Don't use more than one third-party app. Even if two individual apps behave well, combining them can be enough to prevent the car from sleeping.
> Did I miss anything?


Yeah, I knew about this, as I said in my post, I've off all those thing, and only Stats app.
I'm basically asking if having 0.7 km per hour is normal or not. Is it norn at 11 Celsius? Is the Stats app itself the issue?


----------



## Bigriver

Teddy said:


> I'm basically asking if having 0.7 km per hour is normal or not. Is it norn at 11 Celsius? Is the Stats app itself the issue?


Is it 0.7 km/hr every hour for a long period of time? If so, yes, that's a bit higher than the owner's manual says to expect. It says to expect about 1%/day, and I always interpret that very loosely as 1-2%/day and assuming none of the draining things listed above are turned on. Your rate is around 3%/day if that is a sustained rate for a long time. But the loss rate is very non-linear.... it can go a whole day with essentially no loss, then can lose 1-2% in 1 hour (or even gain sometimes). So be careful about extrapolating from a few data points.

Also, 11 C is cold enough that some of the battery is temporarily unavailable. My model 3 is currently about that temperature, and through the 3rd party app Teslafi, I can see that the battery is at 53% but only 52% is usable. It's the usable part that is displayed in the car and via the Tesla app. So depending on how you've arrived at the 0.7 km/hour, some of it may be temporary due to the temperature.

As a side note, my model 3 is currently sitting unused for over 3 weeks, and the drain on it has been exceptionally low.... averaging less than 1 mile/day (1.6 km/day).


----------



## FRC

My car has been sleeping for three days, and I have lost 2 miles. I have no polling app(stats or teslafi) and it's warm here. I don't think that low temps have much affect on phantom loss in a sleeping car.


----------



## Nom

An idea - Try not using the stats app. Check vampire drain the old fashioned way - park, note miles. Check when come back next morning. Do several times. Make sure you do not check any car app after leaving car.

I don’t have first had experience with the 3rd party apps but many have written that if you keep checking your car after you park it you drain the battery more.


----------



## FRC

Nom said:


> An idea - Try not using the stats app. Check vampire drain the old fashioned way - park, note miles. Check when come back next morning. Do several times. Make sure you do not check any car app after leaving car.
> 
> I don't have first had experience with the 3rd party apps but many have written that if you keep checking your car after you park it you drain the battery more.


While I agree with your approach, I'm struggling with your choice of words. Tesla...old-fashioned?


----------



## GeoJohn23

Teddy said:


> Yeah, I knew about this, as I said in my post, I've off all those thing, and only Stats app.
> I'm basically asking if having 0.7 km per hour is normal or not. Is it norn at 11 Celsius? Is the Stats app itself the issue?


I suspect Stats is keeping your car from derp sleeping- I recently left mine for 3 days at the airport, and intentionally left Sentry Mode on, my drain was about 3.1kWh per day, which works out to about the same as your 0.7km per hour (depending on what one assumes for the watt-hrs/km) - so if you had Sentry off, something else probably was keeping the car awake or your drain should have been much lower.


----------



## garsh

GeoJohn23 said:


> ...derp sleeping...


----------



## GeoJohn23

garsh said:


>


Hahahahaha, yes "derp sleeping" is very deep 🤣😂🤣


----------



## FRC

Who names their cat Derp?


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> Who names their cat Derp?


Is there any way that cat gets named anything else?


----------



## Sparky2019AWD

I have a 2019 Model 3 AWD, best car I've ever owned. I'm averaging around 10-12 miles of drain per day. I've checked to make sure sentry mode is off. I've checked "CONTROLS" and everything is toggled off. Climate is turned off. I've heard people mention turning off "SMART SUMMON". I've checked the summon control and I don't see where you can turn off "SMART SUMMON". I've not used the Tesla app during the three days but still come back with around a 10-12 mile per day battery drain. I want to make sure I'm not making a stupid mistake before I schedule an appointment with Tesla. Any help out there? Suggestions? Thanks, new to the forum.


----------



## Long Ranger

Sparky2019AWD said:


> I've checked the summon control and I don't see where you can turn off "SMART SUMMON".


Welcome to the forum!

What you want to turn off is the Smart Summon Standby Mode. That mode keeps your car awake just so that Smart Summon can be activated a little quicker. You turn it off through the menu in the car, not the app. Go to the Autopilot menu and turn off Standby Mode.


----------



## FRC

@garsh recently compiled a handy list of all the items that contribute to phantom drain. Where is that list @garsh?


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> @garsh recently compiled a handy list of all the items that contribute to phantom drain. Where is that list @garsh?


I bookmarked that post to keep it handy for these occasions. 


garsh said:


> There's a whole list of things to prevent battery drain.
> 
> Turn off smart summon standby
> Turn off sentry mode
> Turn off dog mode
> Turn off cabin overheat protection (thanks FRC!)
> Don't use the Tesla app to check the status of your car often. Using the app wakes it up.
> Be careful using third-party apps. Some of them behave well. Some of them don't and keep waking the car back up.
> Don't use more than one third-party app. Even if two individual apps behave well, combining them can be enough to prevent the car from sleeping.
> Did I miss anything?


----------



## MelindaV

Sparky2019AWD said:


> I've checked the summon control and I don't see where you can turn off "SMART SUMMON".


it is under the autopilot menu (in the car, not in the app).

also check if you have scheduled departure set for charging, and if so what you driver profile has the temp set at.
or do you use a 3rd party app? some will keep the car awake and cause drain. 
if you have a 3rd party app, does it show the car sleeping?

and welcome!


----------



## NR4P

Radar detector plugged in? Phone charger plugged in? Nomad or Jeda plugged in? 3 bars or more LTE signal? Cell phone isn't keeping Tesla app on in background?

BTW a good test to know if car is really sleeping or not, get a cell phone round 12v adaptor that you plug in the USB cable. But get one with a light. Plug it in, leave center up and tray removed. Does the light turn off after car is parked for 30 mins or an hour? And stay off. That socket powers down during sleep period.
Mine takes about 10-25 mins to power down but stays off until car is pinged or door opened.

My drain is less than .5%/day. Closer to .3% on average. No 3rd party apps. 
LR RWD


----------



## Reliev

forgot to say the 0% shocked me , also maybe its because of no sentry mode? im loosing a lot lately probably 5% a week even with sentry mode turned off just with my car sitting in the garage


----------



## garsh

Reliev said:


> forgot to say the 0% shocked me , also maybe its because of no sentry mode? im loosing a lot lately probably 5% a week even with sentry mode turned off just with my car sitting in the garage


1% per day is pretty typical for a Tesla.

Yes, Porsche's 0% drain compares favorably. But remember, Porsche doesn't have to connect to the mothership for software upgrades, and to upload autopilot data, etc.
My Nissan Leaf could also go a full week with 0% drain on the battery.


----------



## Reliev

Yea I think he said you get a push in the app then you have to connect to the car.


----------

